# Digital Notapad



## rpeters (Mar 24, 2011)

I am at the point where I am tired of loosing my notes I make in class. What is a good digital notebook where i can write my notes and save it on my computer?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 24, 2011)

By notebook, do you mean a computer (since they're also called notebooks), or a notebook you can put handwriting on?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Mar 24, 2011)

A convertible tablet pc with Microsoft OneNote.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 24, 2011)

I use EverNote--you can save notes, web clippings, import photos, etc., and it's available anywhere (cloud-based storage).


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 24, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> I use EverNote--you can save notes, web clippings, import photos, etc., and it's available anywhere (cloud-based storage).


 
Indeed, but free space is limited, and there's a yearly fee to get more. You'd be better off getting a tablet PC.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2011)

If you lose your notes, wouldn't it be worse to lose a "digital notebook" or notebook computer?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 24, 2011)

That's the Paradox of the entire situation James. Laptops tend to die, and notebooks are too easily lost. Either way, they're going to get lost.

My take is that you're better off getting the biggest bang for your buck. iTouch & computers alone will save thousands on note cards and paper, not to mention tens of thousands of man hours doing various tasks that would be tough to do without a computer. 

There's a lot of advantages to having a computer. With that and my friendly iTouch, I think It will do me well for years to come.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 24, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > I use EverNote--you can save notes, web clippings, import photos, etc., and it's available anywhere (cloud-based storage).
> ...


 
I've never come anywhere close to using the free space and I clip web pages nearly every day, which takes up way more room than text/notes. Why get a tablet---I have a netbook, but I can access my EverNote stuff from anyone's computer.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 24, 2011)

If it's just webpages, then it's perfect.

It's when you progress into pictures/movies/music/documents. That's when the space allotment really nips you from behind.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 25, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> If it's just webpages, then it's perfect.
> 
> It's when you progress into pictures/movies/music/documents. That's when the space allotment really nips you from behind.


 
I have dozens of photos, hundreds of webpages/clips, but no movies or music. The fact that I get more free space every month makes it work for the average person, I would think.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Mar 25, 2011)

For handwritten notes, a convertible tablet pc is nice. If you don't care about handwritten notes, a laptop is fine. Microsoft OneNote now has free web based cloud access, and it has the capability of syncing your notebook to any pc with OneNote installed (not free), as well as syning to iPod touch/iPhone or any windows smartphone.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 25, 2011)

I took notes all the way through secondary and upper level education and never lost a note using these:












I have lost notes numerous times using these:











I still have that Palm Pilot. It and Compaq PDA are stuffed in the back of my desk drawer.

If I want to keep a note I do not entrust it to electronic data storage. Even if it is captured that way I print it. I'm a dinosaur who has been burned one too many times.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are going to go the electronic route, the only way to mitigate the danger Lawrence warns of is to have cloud backups of your notes. Dropbox is my cloud app of choice. Having a Mozy/Carbonite backup is also good. And of course EVERYONE should have a backup external drive to perform simple hard drive backups.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 25, 2011)

Syncing is free with EverNote, btw.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 25, 2011)

OneNote 2010 syncs your notes with cloud storage on Windows Live.


----------

